# Help....we Damaged Our New 31rqs



## BBnfamily (Mar 13, 2007)

The "E's" had a mishap....we went through a parking lot and made a right then a left and the TT swung ...is that correct English?....and side swiped a yellow pole.... The rear driver side basement is smashed. I will post pics soon. Where do we go to get it fixed. The insurance company has already paid us 1800. I have a feeling that it is a lot more. We bought from Fretz. We are about an 90 minutes from them.

We are located in South Jersey...just outside of Philadelphia/Cherry Hill NJ.

Any suggestions would be great!!!!!!!!

bb


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OUCH! well now you join the very famous "crunch bunch" of which we ourselves are members!







( our first tt about 3 years ago)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Someone else had a very similar incident, a couple of weeks ago, "cracking open" the rear corner of their OB...think they were backing in a site. With the longer trailers, like ours, and visibility about zilch at times, things happen. I've rubbed against my privacy fence on the rear, once, and did very minor damage (buffed out, along with a couple of lens covers). Sorry to hear about your boo-boo!!
Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

How did the Insurance company come up with 1800??

Normally you take it to a place the insurance company authorizes -- they do the work -- they send the bill to the insurance company and you pay the deductible...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I get so nervous weaving in and around stuff like that. Good luck. It could have been worse. At least everyones OK!
DT


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> How did the Insurance company come up with 1800??
> 
> Normally you take it to a place the insurance company authorizes -- they do the work -- they send the bill to the insurance company and you pay the deductible...


My thoughts exactly....

I've never heard of an insurance company paying out without, at least, an esitmater or 2....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yep, we joined the club ourselves about 3 months ago


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I almost took out a pole on our maiden voyage home from Lakeshore. That happened in OK during a very bad rain storm. I got lucky that time, but I'm sure I will be a club member one of these days.








Jim and Sandy


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Reading this brings up our summer trip to Oklahoma. We had stopped at a Love's store and decided to weigh our truck and trailer just to see what it weighed. There were very few trucks parked out back so I told DH we will park back here because there is more room to get the dogs out and let them run around since they had been riding for 15 hours. I had backed the trailer in and was in the back of the truck getting the dogs out. This woman truck driver, drives past us, see's us, then tries to back in between us and this fuel trailer that was dropped in the lot. There was not enough room for her to get her truck in there. My husband was in between the big truck and the back of the truck by the hitch. Finally a truck driver who was watching her jumped out and told her she was about to hit us. I was yelling, my husband was yelling, and my step son was trying to get out of his passenger side back seat and into the front to honk the horn. The truck was backing in on the passenger side. The trucker never said sorry or anything. I was so mad, I could not believe her. She was an inch from hitting the outback and brand new truck. It was raining the rest of the way into Pawnee and I was a nervous wreck.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ok2az said:


> This woman truck driver, drives past us, see's us, then tries to back in between us and this fuel trailer that was dropped in the lot. There was not enough room for her to get her truck in there. My husband was in between the big truck and the back of the truck by the hitch. Finally a truck driver who was watching her jumped out and told her she was about to hit us. I was yelling, my husband was yelling, and my step son was trying to get out of his passenger side back seat and into the front to honk the horn. The truck was backing in on the passenger side. The trucker never said sorry or anything. I was so mad, I could not believe her. She was an inch from hitting the outback and brand new truck. It was raining the rest of the way into Pawnee and I was a nervous wreck.


Hey, give her a break... 
She was probably just putting on mascara or something









Yes! I'm kidding...what a completely stupid thing to do! Thank goodness she stopped in time


----------



## BBnfamily (Mar 13, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> How did the Insurance company come up with 1800??
> 
> Normally you take it to a place the insurance company authorizes -- they do the work -- they send the bill to the insurance company and you pay the deductible...


My thoughts exactly....

I've never heard of an insurance company paying out without, at least, an esitmater or 2....
[/quote]

The Insurance company guy came out used his computer guestamater which is usually on the money with a car...and came up with 1800...sent us a check...cause we own the TT and they will reconcile with the dealer that fixes it, should the price be higher.

So since reparing RV's is not a common thing and I can't go to my local body shop....we have not got the real estimate yet.

My question to anyone in the Philadephia area or to anyone who has had their RV fiberglass worked on... did you get it done at the dealer or at a body shop.

We are smack in the middle of camping season and to leave the TT at the dealer for who knows how long....is a pain. So when the season is over we are taking it up.....

In the mean time I have the 1800....minus 100 for the deductible...$1700 in the bank. NOW if I could only go shopping with that.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Try one of the Camping Worid collision centers!!!! http://www.campingworld.com/services/collision/


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> How did the Insurance company come up with 1800??
> 
> Normally you take it to a place the insurance company authorizes -- they do the work -- they send the bill to the insurance company and you pay the deductible...


My thoughts exactly....

I've never heard of an insurance company paying out without, at least, an esitmater or 2....
[/quote]

They pay out quickly so that they can say that you agreed to that settlement and then if it is more, but they don't think it should be more then you are paying out of pocket. I never settle and sign for a check until I am sure I can get it repaired for that amount of money. Take your trailer to the nearest Outback dealer, or call them for a recommendation. Where did you buy your trailer?

Darlene


----------



## BBnfamily (Mar 13, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> How did the Insurance company come up with 1800??
> 
> Normally you take it to a place the insurance company authorizes -- they do the work -- they send the bill to the insurance company and you pay the deductible...


My thoughts exactly....

I've never heard of an insurance company paying out without, at least, an esitmater or 2....
[/quote]

They pay out quickly so that they can say that you agreed to that settlement and then if it is more, but they don't think it should be more then you are paying out of pocket. I never settle and sign for a check until I am sure I can get it repaired for that amount of money. Take your trailer to the nearest Outback dealer, or call them for a recommendation. Where did you buy your trailer?

Darlene
[/quote]

I did...needless to say they are not quick to respond. We emailed pics...to get a "guestimate"....but their so called guy isn't in....

It is not easy to get these fixed...we have a letter to say they will reconcile if they are under the estimate.


----------



## BBnfamily (Mar 13, 2007)

Rip said:


> Try one of the Camping Worid collision centers!!!! http://www.campingworld.com/services/collision/


none are in my area...Thanks though!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

[
We are located in South Jersey...just outside of Philadelphia/Cherry Hill NJ.

Any suggestions would be great!!!!!!!!

bb
[/quote]
Move out of Jersey? I am sorry, I am a Jersey girl removed 20 years, so that is why I said that.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> How did the Insurance company come up with 1800??
> 
> Normally you take it to a place the insurance company authorizes -- they do the work -- they send the bill to the insurance company and you pay the deductible...


Ditto, but then again I am leary of any insurance company, period.


----------



## BBnfamily (Mar 13, 2007)

quote name='LabbyCampers' date='Aug 19 2007, 08:18 PM' post='241864']
[
We are located in South Jersey...just outside of Philadelphia/Cherry Hill NJ.

Any suggestions would be great!!!!!!!!

bb
[/quote]
Move out of Jersey? I am sorry, I am a Jersey girl removed 20 years, so that is why I said that.








[/quote]

Now that advice doesn't help... I am in the Land of High Taxes..for which I my kids will benefit from. We thought about moving but we are engaged in the school system and the sports program...


----------



## Heather821 (Mar 23, 2007)

We bought ours from Fretz as well. Talk to Carl there. If they can't fix it, they can recommend someone there that can.


----------



## hooked2 (Jul 16, 2007)

BBnfamily2 said:


> The "E's" had a mishap....we went through a parking lot and made a right then a left and the TT swung ...is that correct English?....and side swiped a yellow pole.... The rear driver side basement is smashed. I will post pics soon. Where do we go to get it fixed. The insurance company has already paid us 1800. I have a feeling that it is a lot more. We bought from Fretz. We are about an 90 minutes from them.
> 
> We are located in South Jersey...just outside of Philadelphia/Cherry Hill NJ.
> 
> ...


I know it may be a little far for you,but not as far as the dealer,I live in pa near that dealer. I also work for an insurance co. I go to a body shop in trevose pa. that has been doing work on tt and motor homes for as long as I have been with the insr co. that about 12 years. they do work for media campers. and alot of local people. they are very good. if you would like there # let me know. I can get it. I just don't have it n front of me right now.


----------



## kcjc19992 (Sep 7, 2007)

We too joined the club and were bit by a tree with our 31. I also live in south Jersey. I can tell you I WOULD NOT go where we did, Myers RV in Lakewood. We had many problems and it took forever!! Perhaps the RV place in Media PA, I believe it is Media Camping Center.


----------

